# My firstborn button



## burningsuntech (Jul 20, 2014)

I have finally gotten my first button.

After studying C. M. Hoke's book, practicing experiments to learn cause and effect, and reading countless posts from this forum, I finally have my first button!
Weighing in at 8.94 grams and about 1/2 inch in diameter, it is the most beautiful thing that I have ever seen (next to my wife).

I recently posted in the Types of PM Scrap about six patch blocks that I got from another scrapper. You can see that post here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=20868&p=214630#p214630 This button is the result of 5 of those blocks being processed. The gold plated Beryllium/Copper spring strips were processed with AP while the gold plated copper pins along the sides were processed with Nitric. After thorough washings from both processes, I dissolved the two batches using HCl/Cl, boiled off the chlorine and dropped with SMB. Following lazersteve's procedure for washings, drying and melting, this is the result.

Thanks To: C.M. Hoke's exquisite work on reclaiming precious metals from wastes, the input I received from you guys on this site, and a whole ton of studying including lazersteve's work, I've gotten this far.

Darn It! Now I'm hooked!


----------



## Claudie (Jul 20, 2014)

Not bad at all for $1.82 investment!
Well done!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey that looks nice 8) 

You've done well, now it's onwards and upwards!

Jon


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice looking button !

Your attention to detail really shows in your final product.

Keep up the great work!

Steve


----------

